
Show HN: The app that pays you for saving money through a monthly lottery - Drewsimpson
http://www.monilo.io
======
BrockSamson
How is this funded? Is this just another way to mine people's data?

~~~
Drewsimpson
We're working on a banking partner. They will give us referrals for each
person who creates an account with them, which we will use to fund prizes.

------
Drewsimpson
Hi all, I made an app called Monilo, that rewards you for saving money through
a free daily scratch-off lottery and a monthly lottery. I would love feedback
and beta users! Thanks :)

~~~
sansnomme
Do users still get the usual interest rates?

